# Wards Hawthorne Flyer - advice wanted



## Rambler (Jun 23, 2015)

I have a 28" metal clad wood wheel Wards Hawthorne Flyer with stainless steel fenders.

I would like to know what year? I'm guessing 1920's but does anyone have an advertisement or catalog page to help more precisely date it?

I would like to remove the orange paint. Some CABE members recommend oven cleaner and others Goof-Off. What should I try first? What product will do the least amount of damage to the original burgundy paint underneath this hideous orange?

Thanks in advance for any help that may be offered.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 23, 2015)

Interesting that it has stainless fenders on 28's usually the 26in had them. It seems to me that stainless came on around 33 or 34. That was the close to the end of 28's by then.  I think yours is around 33 or 34.


----------



## Rambler (Jun 23, 2015)

No doubt they are 28" I double checked just to be absolutely sure but tires do say 28x1-1/2 on the sides. I didn't realize that stainless fenders didn't come out until 1930's so that makes it a bit later than I originally guessed.



redline1968 said:


> Interesting that it has stainless fenders on 28's usually the 26in had them. It seems to me that stainless came on around 33 or 34. That was the close to the end of 28's by then.  I think yours is around 33 or 34.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 23, 2015)

It's nice try to save the paint if you can but if not it's still cool


----------



## Rambler (Jun 26, 2015)

Can anyone please point me toward a previous post about removing paint but preserving the original paint underneath. I think I read somewhere about using oven cleaner and/or goof-off but I would like a bit more information of how much, how long, etc that worked best for someone. Thanks


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 26, 2015)

I personally used oven cleaner to remove spray paint jobs,
some people use the graffiti remover or good off.
I used the cheap 99 cent store oven cleaner by Rinso.
First have a bucket of water by your side a few towels and maybe medium to light steel wool.

first note that if there is any pinstripes- be careful around these areas leave them for last. I noticed the goof off and the grafitti paint removed removed pinstripes, so beware

What I did is spray the oven cleaner then waited about 30 sec, then lightly tried some steel wool rubbing, lightly to see if the spray paint is softening.
have a wet rag ready, once you soft scrub the paint area wash it down with the wet rag. 

try to be light in the area near the neck because the two tone paint will lift with oven cleaner.

What your basically trying to do is soften the top layer of spray paint.

Then you can take some rubbing compound to the left overs. and clean the paint.


----------



## gkeep (Jun 26, 2015)

Looks like there could be really nice paint under the orange. Hope this link helps. http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...t-Massacre-!!!!!&highlight=goof+paint+remover

Gary


----------



## Rambler (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks abe lugo and gkeep (Gary) that's some very helpful information. Now I just need to find the time to get busy and start stripping paint.


----------

